# Triton adjustment above table



## CreeksideDesigner (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm getting close to a decision on a table mounted router and it comes down to the PC 7518 in a jessem lift or the triton tra001. I know there is a big difference in price but is there an equally big difference in adjustment accuracy? Or put another way, what will I be giving up if I go with the Triton?

-Max


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Giving up?


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

I just switched from a Triton MOF001 router in my table to a PC 7518 with an Incra branded Mast-r-Lift. The Triton was the 2.25 hp model and worked extremely well in my table for about 4 years. I just wanted a larger router and a bit more precise height adjustment. Sold the Triton and got the PC/Mast-r-Lift set-up. 
I like the smooth action of the Mast-r-lift and the power of the PC router. Locking the lift carriage from above the table is a nice feature. However, I do miss the single wrench bit change on the Triton. The collet raised well above the table for a quick change. With the PC7518 and Mast-r-lift, the lower nut on the collet doesn't quite come above the table, making it more trying to release the bit. I just got an offset wrench for the collet. Hopefully this makes it a little easier.
If it comes down to price, go with the 3 hp Triton. It's a great design and above the table height adjustment is quite good. If you've got the cash, go for the PC/Mast-r-lift combo. I suggest the Incra model with the magnetic MagnaLock rings. Easiest plate insert on the market.
IMO, you can't go wrong with either set-up.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I went with the Triton TRA001, $289 US on Amazon. I have been using a Dewalt DW625 for years and it still works great but I wanted a setup that allowed adjustment from above and the Triton fit that requirement for me plus I like the dust collection port design on the Triton. 

The Incra lift is about about the same price as the Triton TRA001 so the decision was an easy one for me. The PC 7518 is a great router, a lot quieter than most at that HP. It all comes down to $$. For me, the Triton was the less expensive overall option for my shop setup.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Giving up?


Presactly.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Less money.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I have a new Triton 2hp sitting on my workbench, waiting for me to finish the stand for it's new RT1000 table..... I looked long and hard for a replacement for my 30 year old Craftsman, and small aluminum bench top table.... Triton seemed like a well thought out product, at a good price.... I had never heard of the company until I started research on a new one....
Never got into much routering over the years.... I was always a little afraid of my equipment.... My new setup will have better support for the workpiece, and will get more use...


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

The triton is noticeably quieter to operate. I have the 2 1/4 hp model mounted in my table and I am very happy with the performance and accuracy of height adjustment. The bent wrench that comes standard allows unlocking the bit above the table, and it has a small dust port.


----------

